# Equivalent uk site to askaboutmoney?



## Cheeus (28 Jul 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an equivalent UK site to askaboutmoney? More particularly English than UK. Initial query is looking for a forum on shared ownership but also for more general financial issues.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jul 2008)

fool.co.uk is the only one I know.


----------



## MsGinger (28 Jul 2008)

is also quite good and does weekly emails etc


----------



## Cheeus (29 Jul 2008)

Thanks for those - they'll be useful.


----------



## iggy (29 Jul 2008)

www.moneymagpie.com


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

?


----------



## Cheeus (29 Jul 2008)

monesavingmagpie is giving me exactly what I'm looking for.
Lots of chat there on shared ownership in the UK. Must just pass these sites to my UK friend and then forget I ever saw them. My askaboutmoney addiction is bad enough as it is


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

MsGinger said:


> is also quite good and does weekly emails etc





iggy said:


> www.moneymagpie.com





Cheeus said:


> monesavingmagpie is giving me exactly what I'm looking for.


Guess you'll have to wait until the two sites merge so?


----------



## Cheeus (29 Jul 2008)

Well spotted!


----------

